# 28mm tires and Dura-Ace 7800 Brake Calipers



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

Assuming that the frame has enough clearance, has anyone had luck running a 28mm tire (Conti GP 4Season) with Dura-Ace 7800 brake calipers? I know I will need to install the wheels with the tires semi-deflated, but beyond that, will there be sufficient clearance. It looks as if it should work, and I've read that the Conti's run small. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

There should be TONS of room, I'm running 25s right now and there is still more than 1cm of clearance on each side of the tire. You might just need to run your brakes a little bit looser to get the tire through the brake pads when installing.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Thinking it through*



JulesYK said:


> Assuming that the frame has enough clearance, has anyone had luck running a 28mm tire (Conti GP 4Season) with Dura-Ace 7800 brake calipers? I know I will need to install the wheels with the tires semi-deflated, but beyond that, will there be sufficient clearance. It looks as if it should work, and I've read that the Conti's run small. Thanks in advance.


If you think about this for just a second while looking at a brake caliper, you would realize that the space in the calipers is much wider than it is tall. The rim is in the same place regardless of the tire size, so if the tire clears the frame (which is essentially even with the underside of the brake) it will clear the calipers by a large margin on the sides and the same amount on the top.


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

I've run a Conti 28 Gatorskin with the 7800 calipers, no problem.


----------

